# Wrestling Cage design ideas



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Just for fun. Feel free to challenge yourselves and if its possible I will have it built.:clap:

So here's what we got:

6 sided "ring" 16 feet outside diameter. Want to build an open top design where they have to climb a ladder in center of ring to escape. So it need to be partially open.

Black = ring
Red = cage
Blue = supports

Maybe have the ceiling come in 12 feet and leave a 4 foot opening. But as this invites people standing on top of it and being brave it could also collapse in on itself. Which we definitely don't want.

I looked at WWE's elimination chamber, the old fashioned steel rebar cages, and their "hell in a cell" design for inspiration.

I am coming up with a blank on how to assemble the top of this thing to support at any given time 2 300 lb men. Crossmember that connect all the way would be ideal but if I can get away without it so be it.

Like I said, this is just a fun idea. But...if it can be built it will.:clap:


----------



## Jeremiah2911 (Jan 2, 2014)

Driftweed said:


> Just for fun. Feel free to challenge yourselves and if its possible I will have it built.:clap:
> 
> So here's what we got:
> 
> ...


I see you're putting the "Indie" in Indiana


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh yeah. It's good stress relief, haha. Everytime I come up with an idea, these guys take it to a whole new level. 

Last month we had a traditional cage match: 









Then they were talking about a hell in the cell style cage. Which got the gerbil wheel spinning, lol.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I see spine injuries, and despite the waivers, attorneys.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

CarpenterSFO said:


> I see spine injuries, and despite the waivers, attorneys.


This is a sport not for the feint of heart. Injuries galore. However, if look in the picture with the steel cage: guys have jumped off the balcony through tables, constantly doing much much more hazardous stunts than this prototype cage.

The benefit of having a "cage" is you enable the performers to do dangerous stunts more safer. Believe it or not, it's true. 

Back on topic, I was rethinking overall design: square up the 6 side ring and install a walkable platform similar to W.W.E's elimination chamber. A square structure might be more sound than the original 6 sided design.

With multiple crossmembers adding support, it may be more plausible as well.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't think of the name of the particular ring... But look for the one TNA used to use for the X Division title. 
It was 6 sided and had a truss running across the top, and it provided some excellent matches and crowd pleasing bumps.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Here, something like a hybrid between the "6 Sides of Steel", and the "Ultimate X"


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

I believe this was used in Mexico a couple times 

With 6 sides you get to use triangulation and that is stronger then squares. 
So maybe the traditional steal cage, truss around top then a dome like those you see on playgrounds for kids to climb , and some barbwire somewhere


----------

